# High school tech advisor



## daria (Mar 8, 2004)

Hi all, I am a high school technical advisor for a small, rural (read poor) drama club) just thought i would stop in and check this site out.


----------



## Nephilim (Mar 8, 2004)

Great to see you, hope you stop by often. Try not to be intimidated by ship's tome-like posts


----------



## ship (Mar 8, 2004)

Yea, what he said... oh' wait a minute. Bit me!


----------



## dvsDave (Mar 8, 2004)

Hey daria,

Glad to have you at the site! Tell your techies about the site! We would love to have them on the site as well!!

-dvsDave


----------

